# MM1 7'6" on Small Truck



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've searched around and have only found a couple of posts and people that run a small truck or Jeep with anything bigger than a 6' or 6'9" plow. I can pick up a Fisher MM1 for nothing but am concerned over the size being 7'6". Best I can figure is the plow is close to 650 lbs. and figured about 500 lbs of ballast. The real concern is over the width with big storms trying to open up my drive or my neighbors that has 100 or so feet of frontage to the road. I'd like to hear from some people with first hand experience pushing a larger blade ( over 6'9") with a small format vehicle. Example ----> S-10, Jeep, Toyota, Blazer, etc.

Thanks for any info, again, the price is right ( barley anything ) and this would be a driveway set-up.


----------

